# How to keep budgies cool during the hot summer nights?



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

We live in a small apartment and the AC doesn't reach the bedroom. My parents sleep in the living room and make a lot of noise at dawn when they get ready for work so that would disturb the budgies sleep. Plus it gets way too cold over there. I sleep in the bedroom with a small fan that barely keeps me cool at night so I'm sure my budgies feel worse especially since the cage is covered with a thin blanket. The bedroom door is open and I don't cover the sides of the cage to let some air flow.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Do you know what temperature it gets to? I'm in a hot, desert country. I'll open my window to let them get sunlight, and have my AC blowing fanmode (not cool air, just recirculating), and it will easily reach 26-28 celsius. They tolerate this without any problems, even if I personally find it awfully warm and muggy. I only do this when I let them out the cage, so they're free to fly wherever they want, but they'll happily sit by the window and soak up the sun. If they exercise a lot or fly about, they will start opening their wings to cool down, and I close the window and cool the room down again. Most I've been able to manage with them is about two hours before I can't handle any more and cool the room, and they're still fine.

When it gets close to 30 celsius though, they don't tolerate it as well and will have their wings open no matter what they're doing. I'll only open the window either early in the morning, or late in the afternoon. A quick Google says budgies are native to Western Australia, and Perth (on the West coast) is usually around the 20-24 celsius range, but can reach maxes of 31 celsius. So I imagine 20-24c is totally fine for them, which is quite warm.

Having the sides uncovered for airflow is a good call, and as long as the fan isn't blowing air on them (I think that's bad? But I'm sure someone more experiened will correct me if I'm wrong), they'll be okay depending on how hot your room is. As long as you keep an eye on them, you'll see if they're getting uncomfortable. Open wings, and mine become sluggish and docile when it's too hot.

PS: the AC in my room is about 16 years old so I thought I'd mention the thermostat might be unreliable. My room really does get swelteringly hot when I have the window, so it might be higher than 26c. But I always cave from the temperature before they do.


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Well during the daytime I don't have any problems because we also have the windows open, let them fly around, and have water bath ready for them when they need it, I was talking about bedtime at night. I can't open the windows at night due to possible drafts and robbery. I only have a small fan but it doesn't rotate and I always wake up disgustingly sweaty so I feel like for them it's pretty difficult to sleep in as well.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

If you're able to take an accurate reading of the temperature at night, you'd know for sure if they're okay or not. You can buy cheap humidity clocks that show temp. I'm thinking if you're able to sleep through the heat, they're probably managing better than you. I've noticed mine tolerate the heat much better than I do.

Are you able to see them when they're sleeping to see what their posture is like?


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Well I'm also sleeping at night so I don't really know what's going on in the cage 😅


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you put the fan in the living room blowing some of the cooler air into your bedroom?


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

My fan is really small it's like a personal one so it won't even reach the room and the AC doesn't reach the room either


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you have a thermometer so you can see how hot your room is getting during the night?

Budgies can handle a temperature range of 65 degrees Fahrenheit to 85 degrees Fahrenheit.

What is not good for them is an extreme temperature change that happens quickly. 
Temperature changes that occur over a number of hours are not a problem.*


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh really? I don't have one but I was planning on buying one later today


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Did you end up getting a thermometer? What temp was your room at night.


----------

